# I cant believe how much it hurts



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

Today we had to put our beauitful 4 yr old Sam to sleep. Sam had a heart mumur and today and blood clot burst and caused paralysis in his back legs and he was having trouble breathing and in such horrible pain! We took him to the er vet and they said unfortunately there was nothing they could do and the most humane thing to do was to end his suffering. He is the first cat I have lost and it hurts SO MUCH!! I keep thinking I could have done more. He was so young and so beauitful.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It doesn't sound like you could have done anything for him, except what you did....love him and give him release from pain.
I'm sorry for your loss. It seems harder when it is sudden and you can't prepare for it.
Heidi


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sam.. I agree with Heidi.. You did everything in your power..


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

It was sudden and so traumatic! He slept each night with my son and last night one of his sisters stayed with him because he did'nt want to be alone. He is 18 and handling it so well but he is so mad also. Do the other cats grieve? We have 5 others and one in particular pratically raised Sam.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think cats (animals) can grieve. Sometimes, I think it may be too subtle for us to notice, while other times it is obvious. 

We had a Trio of cats, three siblings from the same litter; Mister, Toby and Silver-Mousie. We lost Mister 2yrs ago and Toby was a little lost for a while, he would walk around the house crying and appearing to be searching for Mister. We lost Toby last year and Mousie, while she hasn't shown any obvious signs of grief, has become very much a 'loner' kitty. The Trio always hung out together, eating, playing, sleeping together. With the brothers gone, Mousie will not 'join up' with any of the other cats. Before her brothers passed away, she wouldn't mind spending time (eating/sleeping) with other kitties, but now she avoids them and hisses at them to keep them away from her.

I'm sorry for your son to be missing his kitty. It is hard to bear at times. KNOW though, that you and your family loved the kitty and gave him a great life. Even having to euth, was a blessing because you were able to do it FOR the kitty, to relieve its' suffering. 
Every time I lose a kitty I always tell myself I will keep the legacy of love for this kitty alive by sharing that love with other kitties. I find it honors the cat's memory and it makes me feel better. Good thoughts from me are being sent yours and your family's way...


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

Please know that there was nothing you could do. The same thing happened to my beautiful Mr. Peepers on Jan. 10 of this year. 

I am so glad you put him down immediately. I waited 3 days after it happened and the end was not kind to my baby. That was my fault.

Ironically, I am sitting here waiting for my husband to finish dressing for our trip to the ER with our beautiful boy Purrkins.

He must be euthanized because he has been suffering with FIP for quite some time now.

I am beginning to understand as difficult as it is, letting them pass before they suffer too much is the greatest and final gift we can give to those we love so much and give us so much joy.

You did the right thing and the clot and paralysis is terribly painful, so letting go was the kindest thing you could do. 

It's so hard and it DOES hurt SO MUCH!

Love and kisses,
Pugzley


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

((hugs))


----------



## thecatsmother (Apr 13, 2007)

all us cat people think we could have done more,we all feel the guilt and the what ifs;but you gave Sam a peaceful passing,surrounded by love,you took away his pain.... and you choose tears for yourself.Yes it will hurt and yes the hurt will lessen in time but Sam will always be alive for you in your heart.Grieve for Sam as long as you need to.Hugs and good thoughts go out to you


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

To everyone, thank you for all your kind words, it has definatley made a difference. And to Pugzley, I am so so sorry for your losses. I will hold you and your precious fur babies in my prayers.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Our heart always tells us that we should have done more, but it's impossible. You're in my prayers. ((hug))


----------

